# Review: Canon Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT



## JVLphoto (Jan 30, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/review-canon-speedlite-transmitter-st-e3-rt/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/review-canon-speedlite-transmitter-st-e3-rt/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Bryan over at The-Digital-Picture has completed <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-Speedlite-Transmitter-ST-E3-RT-Review.aspx" title="TDP" target="_blank"> his review of the ST-E3-RT remote</a> for Canon’s 600EX-RT flash system</a>.</p>
<p>From his review:</p>
<blockquote><p>“If you are a professional or serious amateur photographer and have the ability to choose the Canon’s radio wireless system for your uses, the decision to get one or more ST-E3-RT remote transmitters makes a lot of sense.”</p></blockquote>
<p>Our reviewer, Justin, didn’t weigh in on the ST-E3-RT but did have high praise for Canon’s 600EX-RT system in <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-canon-speedlite-600ex-rt/" title="600ex-RT review" target="_blank">our review</a>. The bottom line is that Canon has a real winner with their RT system and all the components of it make for an incredible setup for anyone interested in off-camera flash.</p>
<p>You can purchase the ST-E3-RT from <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847531-REG/Canon_5743B002_ST_E3_RT_Speedlite_Transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/kwid/justin" title="ST-E3-RT" target="_blank">B&H on it’s own</a>, from <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CASTE3.html?kbid=64393" title="ST-E3-RT" target="_blank">Adorama</a> or save by buying it as part of a <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/994672-REG/canon_speedlite_600ex_rt_essential_two.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/kwid/justin" title="Set" target="_blank">2 speedlight, 1 ST-E3-RT set</a>.</p>
<p>Source [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-Speedlite-Transmitter-ST-E3-RT-Review.aspx" title="TDP" target="_blank">TDP</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## leGreve (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the 600ex and the ST-E3…. its pretty good in close range and the config options of groups and so on are really useful.

However…. the range outside…. left me wanting.

Maybe I was expecting too much (ie. didn't read the bloody manual ), but I was doing this beach shoot and was around 70 metres away from the flash. It would only fire every second time and lost connection a couple of times.

But apart from that it's great value!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

The YN-E3-RT from Yongnuo is every bit as good, cost over a hundred dollars less and gives you Group mode with pre 2012 Canon cameras, and adjustable M mode in five groups with almost any camera make, even you Fuji owners, plus a very useful AF assist lamp. So far the only thing I have found the Yongnuo doesn't do is work properly in Remote Shooting Mode for pre 2012 cameras, it doesn't fire the flashes but does release the shutter. But considering the positives far outweigh that one minor negative it is tough to not highly recommend the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT over the Canon ST-E3-RT.

As an aside, I don't like the screen angle of either, if your camera is mounted on a tripod and tilted forwards a little it is very difficult or impossible to see the screen or work the controls, I much preffer the vertical screen of the 600's. Also the AF assist pattern of the YN is not as good as the 600 pattern and if you have a close working distance it gets ever higher in the frame, to the point that for product or macro work the beam pattern is out of the top of the frame.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought one not too long ago to complement the two 600 flash units that I have. It works as advertised but, to be honest at nearly $300, I should have went ahead and bought a third 600. They were on sale with a rebate for $450 at the time. All of the functionality of the E3 plus the additional flash.


----------



## JVLphoto (Jan 30, 2014)

leGreve said:


> I have the 600ex and the ST-E3…. its pretty good in close range and the config options of groups and so on are really useful.
> 
> However…. the range outside…. left me wanting.
> 
> ...



I did the same thing, except at an indoor *huge* wedding venue and, well, I paid the price for not backing it up with pocket wizards for the range


----------



## JVLphoto (Jan 30, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The YN-E3-RT from Yongnuo is every bit as good, cost over a hundred dollars less and gives you Group mode with pre 2012 Canon cameras, and adjustable M mode in five groups with almost any camera make, even you Fuji owners, plus a very useful AF assist lamp. So far the only thing I have found the Yongnuo doesn't do is work properly for pre 2012 cameras in Remote Shooting Mode, it doesn't fire the flashes but does release the shutter. But considering the positives far outweigh that one minor negative it is tough to not highly recommend the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT over the Canon ST-E3-RT.



I just picked up the YN-e3-RT as well and am working on my review. So far: I agree with you completely (And I didn't know about the remote shooting issue, so thanks for that tip). But, and you know this is the case too, some people will only *ever* buy proprietary first party gear, full warranty, local sellers etc. Thankfully the rest of us who are a bit more adventurous get the benefits.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

JVLphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The YN-E3-RT from Yongnuo is every bit as good, cost over a hundred dollars less and gives you Group mode with pre 2012 Canon cameras, and adjustable M mode in five groups with almost any camera make, even you Fuji owners, plus a very useful AF assist lamp. So far the only thing I have found the Yongnuo doesn't do is work properly for pre 2012 cameras in Remote Shooting Mode, it doesn't fire the flashes but does release the shutter. But considering the positives far outweigh that one minor negative it is tough to not highly recommend the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT over the Canon ST-E3-RT.
> ...



Yep I have both and use them interchangeably, check out the AF assist pattern height too, I put my second paragraph in as an edit. I can't sell the ST until the Remote Mode is fixed (and probably won't anyway), I have been in touch with Yongnuo but they are not convinced at the moment it is a bug, though it clearly is as Remote Shooting works differently for pre and post 2012 bodies. One thing I have been very impressed with is the willingness and speed that the Yongnuo team have put into Firmware updates, I started on 1.02 as I got one in the very first batch, and I am now on FW 1.08, just a few weeks later.


----------



## entlassen (Jan 30, 2014)

I noticed that the review stated that ST-E3-RT is not capable of 2nd (rear) curtain sync. I know a 600EX-RT attached to camera hotshoe DOES have 2nd curtain sync. Can somebody clarify if this is a general problem with other brands too (i.e. using a Nikon dedicated commander unit on hotshoe instead of a flash), or if this is specific problem with the ST-E3-RT?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

entlassen said:


> I noticed that the review stated that ST-E3-RT is not capable of 2nd (rear) curtain sync. I know a 600EX-RT attached to camera hotshoe DOES have 2nd curtain sync. Can somebody clarify if this is a general problem with other brands too (i.e. using a Nikon dedicated commander unit on hotshoe instead of a flash), or if this is specific problem with the ST-E3-RT?



I believe that the YN-E3-RT claims to support second curtain sync (in manual mode).


----------



## entlassen (Jan 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> entlassen said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that the review stated that ST-E3-RT is not capable of 2nd (rear) curtain sync. I know a 600EX-RT attached to camera hotshoe DOES have 2nd curtain sync. Can somebody clarify if this is a general problem with other brands too (i.e. using a Nikon dedicated commander unit on hotshoe instead of a flash), or if this is specific problem with the ST-E3-RT?
> ...



Do you know if Yongnuo 603C or 622Cs also support 2nd curtain sync?
Or Pocket Wizards?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

entlassen said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > entlassen said:
> ...



My PocketWizards do support it, can't speak to the other Yongnuo transmitters.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 30, 2014)

I use the st-e3-rt off camera--with my Einsteins and 600s together. Keep the Cyber Commander on camera for firing everything and controlling the Einsteins, and the st-e3-rt in my pocket for the occasional tweaking of the 600s. (Of course I have Cyber Sync receivers for the 600s!)

I've done a lot of inside stuff with the st-3-rt, and a lot of closer outdoor stuff. I've never tested the range, but I have fired it from just under 50 yards on a football field with no missed shots.

I think the only feature I miss is the zoom control on the flashes, as I do like to tweak it when the lights are bare, but, otherwise, very useful and reliable. Have never needed second curtain yet.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 30, 2014)

The range is 30 meters, or just shy of 100 ft. Even with my 200 I wouldn't need more than that, but if I needed 200 ft it would be extremely annoying. However I will never ever buy another pocket wizard product .


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

entlassen said:


> I noticed that the review stated that ST-E3-RT is not capable of 2nd (rear) curtain sync. I know a 600EX-RT attached to camera hotshoe DOES have 2nd curtain sync. Can somebody clarify if this is a general problem with other brands too (i.e. using a Nikon dedicated commander unit on hotshoe instead of a flash), or if this is specific problem with the ST-E3-RT?



I can categorically confirm the ST-E3-RT does not support second curtain sync (SCS) in any form, and neither does a 600 as a Master, a 600 will do SCS but only as an on camera single flash, no remote SCS is, or has ever been, supported by Canon. The Yongnuo YN-E3-RT will do SCS in Manual mode, you can use M in Group mode and that allows five different manual wireless groups with the YN.

The YN-622C will do SCS with a couple of small limitations, the 603/II/602 do not do SCS in any form, but no other Yongnuo products are compatible with the YN-E3-RT anyway.

If SCS is your primary reason for wireless flash then if you are specific about your setup and intentions we can advise you on the choices you have.


----------



## BL (Jan 30, 2014)

JoeDavid said:


> I bought one not too long ago to complement the two 600 flash units that I have. It works as advertised but, to be honest at nearly $300, I should have went ahead and bought a third 600. They were on sale with a rebate for $450 at the time. All of the functionality of the E3 plus the additional flash.



I must be the only person who actually prefers the form factor and weight of the tiny ST-E3 vs 600EX. It's not like my camera and lens combo isn't heavy enough, without putting a heavy 600 on top making the rig feel off balance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

BL said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one not too long ago to complement the two 600 flash units that I have. It works as advertised but, to be honest at nearly $300, I should have went ahead and bought a third 600. They were on sale with a rebate for $450 at the time. All of the functionality of the E3 plus the additional flash.
> ...



Count me in - I'd have bought an ST-E3-RT even if it was no cheaper than the 600, for the more convenient size/weight.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeDavid said:
> ...



Me too, I like it so much I have the ST-E3-RT and the YN-E3-RT. I'd far rather an ST on camera than a non firing 600.


----------



## infared (Jan 30, 2014)

JVLphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The YN-E3-RT from Yongnuo is every bit as good, cost over a hundred dollars less and gives you Group mode with pre 2012 Canon cameras, and adjustable M mode in five groups with almost any camera make, even you Fuji owners, plus a very useful AF assist lamp. So far the only thing I have found the Yongnuo doesn't do is work properly for pre 2012 cameras in Remote Shooting Mode, it doesn't fire the flashes but does release the shutter. But considering the positives far outweigh that one minor negative it is tough to not highly recommend the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT over the Canon ST-E3-RT.
> ...



Is the transmission distance any better between the Yongnuo and the Canon?


----------



## mwh1964 (Jan 30, 2014)

I support the ST-E3 purchase all the Way. So much more convenient than a 600 flash on top of the camera. This system by far outweighs my talent but is such a joy to use. Go get one.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

infared said:


> Is the transmission distance any better between the Yongnuo and the Canon?



No, they are identical. In the side by side testing I did they both became unreliable at the same distance, but the Canon was a bit better at reconnecting.


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 30, 2014)

BL said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one not too long ago to complement the two 600 flash units that I have. It works as advertised but, to be honest at nearly $300, I should have went ahead and bought a third 600. They were on sale with a rebate for $450 at the time. All of the functionality of the E3 plus the additional flash.
> ...



I was thinking of getting another 600ex, but end up just getting the ST-E3. Didnt want to deal with the weight of the 600ex just to be able to use the AF assist beam.


----------



## BL (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll be honest, I was really annoyed not getting the AF assist beam that the ST-E2 had, but truth be told, I have yet to have an issue focussing in low light.

Granted, I can always "see" my subjects, so for event or weddings photographers who can shoot in candle light sort of conditions, I can understand why that's a sore point.


----------



## zlatko (Jan 31, 2014)

BL said:


> Granted, I can always "see" my subjects, so for event or weddings photographers who can shoot in candle light sort of conditions, I can understand why that's a sore point.


I shoot weddings and it hasn't been an issue for me. The newer cameras (5d3 & 6d) focus so well in low light that I don't miss the AF assist beam. I'm typically using the ST-E3 for portraits and there is enough light to focus.


----------



## infared (Jan 31, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Is the transmission distance any better between the Yongnuo and the Canon?
> ...



THANKS for the input PBD!


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 31, 2014)

I know, this is mainly about the ST-E3-RT, which is "OK" [it should have included AF assist light] but overall I find the Canon RT system to be rather limited. Only one big, expensive speedlite and one expensive controller. The system has been around for quite some time now and still there is no

* small and cheap RT transceiver to integrate optical-only Canon speedlites [580/430) into a RT setup, and ideally also 3rd party flashes [at least in M mode] as well as studio strobes 
* 430EX-RT 
* overhaul of the ancient Canon wireless ETTL protocol to finally enable remote 2nd curtain sync and remote control over zoom-reflector setting


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> ...overall I find the Canon RT system to be rather limited. Only one big, expensive speedlite and one expensive controller.



Limited in terms of the hardware available, yes. But, aside from the minor limitations on functionality you mention (2nd curtain sync and remote head zoom), the system is very flexible, very convenient, and very reliable. 

What Canon does very well is extract money from customers. I'm sure the 4x0EX-RT will be along in due course, after enough 600EX-RT units have been sold. While I'd like an -RT receiver to integrate a monolight, it's not really in Canon's best interest (from their perspective) to come out with a unit that allows integration of cheap 3rd party flashes into their system, especially if such a unit is 'cheap'. I can seem them coming out with one priced fairly close to the 4x0EX-RT (say, $50-80 less), making the combination of receiver plus 3rd party flash cost more than the 4x0EX-RT.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 31, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> I know, this is mainly about the ST-E3-RT, which is "OK" [it should have included AF assist light] but overall I find the Canon RT system to be rather limited. Only one big, expensive speedlite and one expensive controller. The system has been around for quite some time now and still there is no
> 
> * small and cheap RT transceiver to integrate optical-only Canon speedlites [580/430) into a RT setup, and ideally also 3rd party flashes [at least in M mode] as well as studio strobes
> * 430EX-RT
> * overhaul of the ancient Canon wireless ETTL protocol to finally enable remote 2nd curtain sync and remote control over zoom-reflector setting



I find it easier to have just one size for the speedlite. It makes changing manual settings much easier when you don't have to remember which "group" is the smaller flash and compensate for it accordingly. So much so, that I my 430 sits unused nearly all the time.

I do wish the the ST-E3-RT had an AF assist light. It's hard to focus in a dim, low-contrast setting when the ambient lights are down.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> I find it easier to have just one size for the speedlite. It makes changing manual settings much easier when you don't have to remember which "group" is the smaller flash and compensate for it accordingly. So much so, that I my 430 sits unused nearly all the time.



Good point, and why after getting one 600EX-RT, I sold my pair of 430EX II's (which I had been triggering with PWs) and replaced them with two more 600's. 

But, if the extra power isn't required, that 'one size' could be a set of 4x0EX-RT flashes instead of a set of 600's, and with multiple flashes that would be significant cost savings.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 31, 2014)

infared said:


> Is the transmission distance any better between the Yongnuo and the Canon?


One thing to keep in mind: the RT system is based on a two way communication. No matter how much power you put out, if the response from the flash doesn't reach you you're out of luck. I.e. getting more range then between two 600EX-RT is unlikely, and I'm not aware of noticable range differences between a 600EX-RT and the ST-E3 as transmitters.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 31, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> But, if the extra power isn't required, that 'one size' could be a set of 4x0EX-RT flashes instead of a set of 600's, and with multiple flashes that would be significant cost savings.



True, although I'd probably still opt for the 600s anyway, especially if the 4x0EX-RT does not zoom to 200mm. The 600 doesn't have that much power at 200mm for a large group (wide area) at a distance, but for smaller targets, it is handy.


----------



## infared (Jan 31, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But, if the extra power isn't required, that 'one size' could be a set of 4x0EX-RT flashes instead of a set of 600's, and with multiple flashes that would be significant cost savings.
> ...



Good point....I am no that familiar with these units and I did not consider the two-way aspect limits the distance no matter who makes the transmitter....

I am just feeling this all out between the Canon Strobes and transmitters and the Yongnuo equipment...(which is appears that their transmitters are waaaaay more reliable than their flashes)....I am old school, view camera, 4 speedotron flash packs, 6 heads...got out of the biz when digital came along...for about ten years..then picked up a 5DII and started shooting "just for me"....have a 5DIII now and nice lens quiver...and am thinking about putting a 3-4 flash kit together with soft box, beauty light ...etc..but really small and portable....
These units seem light the ticket for studio flash "lite" with a lot of functionality. I am going to plan this out over the next month or two.... I really don't see anything else that will have the portability, functionality, versatility and compatibility with my camera in this cost range.... I will definitely ponder this for a little while as it is a significant financial commitment.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 31, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> What Canon does very well is extract money from customers. I'm sure the 4x0EX-RT will be along in due course, after enough 600EX-RT units have been sold. While I'd like an -RT receiver to integrate a monolight, it's not really in Canon's best interest (from their perspective) to come out with a unit that allows integration of cheap 3rd party flashes into their system, especially if such a unit is 'cheap'. I can seem them coming out with one priced fairly close to the 4x0EX-RT (say, $50-80 less), making the combination of receiver plus 3rd party flash cost more than the 4x0EX-RT.



Extracting money from customers will become more difficult for canon as soon as there will be yongnuo, phottix and other 3rd party RT-transceivers available. At a fair and cheap price. Definitely less than the yn-st-e3, since there is not much to such a transceiver. I'd reckon usd 49 a piece, maybe 79,- 

I will wait until then, its bound to happen soon. Then i will skip 600ex and just use my existing 580 II and 430 IIs ... They have not yet seen enough use for the money canon got for them.


----------



## BL (Jan 31, 2014)

Competition is good! As a consumer, I welcome more options. 

The pressure from third party manufacturers can only push Canon to re-evaluate if they are getting spanked at their own game.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 5, 2014)

@ BL: exactly my thoughts.

My YN E3 RT just arrived.
Boy, am I curious!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2014)

So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.

I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.

The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> 
> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.
> 
> The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.



Thanks for posting. After my two years of complete misery with the PW TT1 and TT5 system, I would never take that chance again, and therefore jumped on the Canon system and I use it every single day, and it NEVER does anything other what I tell it to.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.
> The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.



ouch ... too bad ... ! 
Thanks for sharing your first-hand experience!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> 
> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, once the thing drops a flash you have to go very close to reconnect.
> 
> The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.



That's unfortunate. Good thing you have the Canon transmitter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> ...



Just puts comments like this in perspective.



AvTvM said:


> Extracting money from customers will become more difficult for canon as soon as there will be yongnuo, phottix and other 3rd party RT-transceivers available. At a fair and cheap price. *Definitely less than the yn-st-e3, since there is not much to such a transceiver. I'd reckon usd 49 a piece, maybe 79,- *
> 
> I will wait until then, its bound to happen soon. Then i will skip 600ex and just use my existing 580 II and 430 IIs ... They have not yet seen enough use for the money canon got for them.



You wouldn't get me anywhere near a $79 "smart" transceiver.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 2, 2014)

And the cheaper stuff usually have a bigger profit margin, so what they cost to make makes for an even bigger price difference. Which will also reflect durability, and simply how good it really is. Goes for everything.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 2, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> ...



x2. It's too bad Yongnuo could not build a more reliable unit, as it would have been a nice alternative to Canon. This experience is similar to my experience using Pixel King's on my Canon, which behaved odd at random moments, but ironically the Yongnuo 622C's replaced them and have worked flawlessly ???


----------



## JVLphoto (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't had the same unreliable connection with my YN-E3-RT as you guys have, but It definitely feels cheaper, and didn't do well when I had it outdoors for a -30C shoot (I can't comment on if the Canon could have fared better).

It works on my 5D2 in the way's I'd want the ST-E3-RT to, and the the AF focus assist is still a nice touch. A friend of mine couldn't get it to work on his Fuji X-Pro1 (remember, this is supposed to offer control with the firmware update on other camera bodies) but again, we haven't tested it beyond that.

I still see it as a workable alternative, but yeah, I wouldn't put everything I had against it, I still pack the Canon one just in case.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone tried manually searching the optimal frequency?

I tried my Canon st-e3 until it lost connection, I then went to the "Scan"-mode and it found a frequency for me and I more than doubled the range, I was VERY surprised, since Canon just states 30m and that's it.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 17, 2014)

JVLphoto said:


> I haven't had the same unreliable connection with my YN-E3-RT as you guys have, but It definitely feels cheaper, and didn't do well when I had it outdoors for a -30C shoot (I can't comment on if the Canon could have fared better).



As for reliability: I'd say the Canon is more reliable at being reliable - less "It works, most of the time at least". Either black or white, no greys in Canonland. Might just be a more demanding setting for the frequency evaluation program? Who knows?

At -30C most batteries go to sleep, and that small thing hasn't enough mass to provide thermal capacity or insulation to keep at least some warmth in and the chemistry going. In such circumstances Lithium cells work best, either the ~1.6V-1.7V AA-sized ones or if you want to go the distance replacing two AAs in series with a single CR123A primary might be an option. Those still work in conditions that would probably have killed your gear a while ago.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 17, 2014)

Lawliet said:


> JVLphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had the same unreliable connection with my YN-E3-RT as you guys have, but It definitely feels cheaper, and didn't do well when I had it outdoors for a -30C shoot (I can't comment on if the Canon could have fared better).
> ...



On that note, has anyone seen a lithium batterypack to replace the 4 AA's in a flash? For me, and others it would be less of a need to bring the external battery packs, and run longer in wet weather, where a battery back is not the best option.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 18, 2014)

JVLphoto said:


> I haven't had the same unreliable connection with my YN-E3-RT as you guys have, but It definitely feels cheaper, and didn't do well when I had it outdoors for a -30C shoot (I can't comment on if the Canon could have fared better).
> 
> It works on my 5D2 in the way's I'd want the ST-E3-RT to, and the the AF focus assist is still a nice touch. *A friend of mine couldn't get it to work on his Fuji X-Pro1 (remember, this is supposed to offer control with the firmware update on other camera bodies)* but again, we haven't tested it beyond that.
> 
> I still see it as a workable alternative, but yeah, I wouldn't put everything I had against it, I still pack the Canon one just in case.



Justin, you need to get Firmware version 1.09 for it to work on third party cameras, in the custom functions there becomes an option to turn off the extra hot shoe pins that Canon cameras tell it what is gong on.

FW 1.09 has been in Beta for a while but there seems no widespread recognition of it. Youngnuo are being even quieter than previously.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/63687922/YN-E3-RT_FW_V1.09beta.zip


----------



## Clement Chua (Aug 3, 2014)

The saddest thing is the Battery level indicator is not on LCD, and itshould!! 
You have no idea when the battery is going to die! That is the basic necessity for every battery operated devices.
If using speedlite, we can tell by the recharging duration, but not the trigger. Actually I wishthere is a battery bar level for speedlite too.


----------

